# MORA Lüfterberatung?!



## Doerney (12. Juni 2018)

*MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

Hi, 

ich möchte demnächst mein PC auf Wasserkühlung umrüsten um den jetzt möglichst nahezu Lautlos zubekommen. 

es Handelt sich dabei um den Watercool MO-RA3 LT schwarz Radiator 9x 120mm oder 4x 180mm und frage mich welche Lüfter da zu empfehlen sind die mit niedrigen Drehzahlen ausreichend Luftbewegung erzeugen und dabei keine Geräusche erzeugen. 

bei den 180mm auch wenn günstiger, gibt es ja so gut wie keine Auswahl. Da denke ich fallen die raus was die Lautstärke betrifft. Gefunden hatte ich die hier Phobya G-Silent 18 Slim 180x180x25mm 0-950 U/min was denkt ihr? 

Bin auf eure Empfehlungen gespannt. 

MFG Danny


----------



## drstoecker (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

Hatte die genannten phobya Lüfter und war sehr damit zufrieden. Die sind ja auch sehr günstig.


----------



## Joselman (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

Du könntest auch den 420er Mora nehmen, dazu dann die Blende für 180-230mm Lüfter und dann die Noctua 200mm Lüfter nehmen. Da habe ich viel positives gelesen und denke daher selber über diese Kombi nach. 

Ich habe zur Zeit 9x Noiseblocker Black Silent auf meinem Radi und bin leider nicht 100% zufrieden. Über 400u/min werden die mir irgendwie zu laut. Auch mit den Noiseblocker e-loop's war ich nicht 100%ig zufrieden.


----------



## Doerney (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

Bin am überlegen ob ich die nicht einfach mal teste die  Phobya denn die kosten ja im Vergleich zu 9x Noctuas nichts.  Wiederum will ich es gleich richtig machen ohne mir alle paar Wochen neue Lüfter zu kaufen weil doch zu laut. 

@Joselman auch interessante Alternative gucke ich mir mal an.


----------



## 3mika3 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

Danke für die Idee mit den 200mm Lüftern.


----------



## Doerney (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

Müsste man nur Überlegen wie man die 4x 200mm Lüfter abdeckt da die original (max 25mm Lüfterhöhe der Noctua hat 30mm) Abdeckung dafür nicht mehr Geeignet sein soll. Aber da könnte man sich ja was Bauen.

Eben gesehen gibt die Abdeckung auch für bis max. 38mm Lüfterhöhe. Frage wäre dennoch ob die über die Noctua passen .


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

Die soll laut Datenblatt 40mm hoch sein, müsste daher passen.
Watercool MO-RA3 420 Fan Grill - Classic - black (high version) | Blenden | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Finde die 200 Nocuta Lüfter besser als 9x 120er oder 140er Lüfter.
Meine 9x Nocuta NF-P12 haben auch ein grossen Teil der Finanziellen Kosten mit ausgemacht.
Zu der Zeit gab es aber die 200er Lüfter von Nocuta noch nicht, sonst hätte ich mir vielleicht auch den 420er Mora geholt.

Hat sich aber am ende gelohnt, da keine Lager oder Motor Geräusche vorhanden sind und mit niedriger Drehzahl sie so leise sind das ich sie nicht raus hören kann.
Über 700 U/min muss ich sie normal nie betreiben und bei mir laufen sie normal nur mit etwa 550 U/min und sind in Idle wenn es nicht so heiss ist sogar ganz aus.

Habe dazu zwei Profile angelegt, bei einem laufen alle Lüfter per Kurvenregelung und beim zweitem Profil sind die 9x P12 vom Mora bis 30°C Wassertemperatur ganz aus.
Das ganze wird mittels Aquaero 6 LT geregelt.


----------



## pope82 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Hatte die genannten phobya Lüfter und war sehr damit zufrieden. Die sind ja auch sehr günstig.



wirklich? ich hatte die auch. hab sie nach 2 wochen ersetzt, weil sie alle gerattert habn. für den günstigen preis sind sie leistungsmäßig natürlich ok und hängt zudem davon ab wie sehr einen so ein rattern nervt.


----------



## drstoecker (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*



Doerney schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob ich die nicht einfach mal teste die  Phobya denn die kosten ja im Vergleich zu 9x Noctuas nichts.  Wiederum will ich es gleich richtig machen ohne mir alle paar Wochen neue Lüfter zu kaufen weil doch zu laut.
> 
> @Joselman auch interessante Alternative gucke ich mir mal an.



Jaja das leidige lüfterthema und die Lautstärke, her Mensch hat ein anderes empfinden was das angeht. Ich denke fast du musst es selbst Testen.


pope82 schrieb:


> wirklich? ich hatte die auch. hab sie nach 2 wochen ersetzt, weil sie alle gerattert habn. für den günstigen preis sind sie leistungsmäßig natürlich ok und hängt zudem davon ab wie sehr einen so ein rattern nervt.


Gerattert hat bei mir nix, die lief auch auf Max Drehzahl. Hatte den mo-ra etwa 1m von mir entfernt auf dem Boden stehen, der pc stand direkt rechts neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## v3nom (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

Also ich nutze die Kombi:
- Mora3 420 Lt
- 200-230mm Lüfterblende
- 4x Noctua NF-A20
- Lüftergitter (high version)

Damit bin ich SEHR zufrieden. Das Setup kühlt besser und ist leiser als mit 9x140mm eLoops. Die 200mm Noctuas sind super leiser und haben einen tollen Motor. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doerney (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

Wunderbar Danke fürs Foto.


----------



## DARPA (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

Oder man baut die Anti Staub Version 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doerney (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

Update von mir:

Danke nochmal für eure Beratung. Das System Läuft seit gestern und extrem Leise 

mit der Kombi: 
- Mora3 420 Lt
- 200-230mm Lüfterblende
- 4x Noctua NF-A20
- Lüftergitter (high version)


----------



## pope82 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

wozu eigentlich das lüftergitter?


----------



## v3nom (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

Sieht halt ohne Gitter etwas unordentlich aus


----------



## hardbase87 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm ohne Abdeckung..


----------



## Doerney (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

Hab es als Schutz damit nicht mit den Füssen dort dran komme


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*

Bei mir ist es auch besser mit Abdeckung, da sich mein Hund manchmal vor mir unter dem Schreibtisch hinlegt und ich komme mit dem Fuss auch nicht dran.


----------



## snipor89 (9. November 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> *AW: MORA Lüfterberatung?!*
> 
> Oder man baut die Anti Staub Version
> 
> ...


Sorry, dass ich auf diesen alten Thread hier antworte, aber kann mir jemand sagen wo es diesen Staubschutz gibt?


----------



## DARPA (9. November 2022)

snipor89 schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich auf diesen alten Thread hier antworte, aber kann mir jemand sagen wo es diesen Staubschutz gibt?


Hi, ich hatte die bei Aquatuning gekauft. Scheints aber nicht mehr zu geben, sind dort nicht mehr gelistet.

Diese waren das: 


			https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Aquatuning-Luefterfilter-Mesh-200mm-Rahmen-schwarz_1391587.html


----------



## Richu006 (9. November 2022)

Wenn wir schon den thread rauskramen, kann ich mich ja auch gerade noch dazu gesellen mit einer Frage 

Gibt es Unterschiede in der Leistung von 9x140mm Lüfter vs 4x200mm

In der Theorie bringen 9x 140mm Lüfter ja etwas mehr Lüfterfläche

Als 4x 200mm Lüfter.

9x 140mm = Fläche 1386 cm2.
4x 200mm = Fläche 1256 cm2.

Dazu kommen noch die grossen Motoren/Lager in der mitte der 200er Lüfter die man auch noch abziehen müsste.

Im Gegensatz dazu erreichen grössere Lüfter bei der gleichen Drehzahl auch höhere Umfangsgeschwindigkeiten und dürften deshal bei gleicher Drehzahl mehr Luft befördern.

Hat da mal jemand verglichen?

Ich überlege nämlich von meinen 9 Lüftern auf 4 Lüfter umzubauen. Vorallem weil damit etwas Kabelsalat abnehmen würde


----------

